# WordPress vs BigCartel



## LucidApparel

I am currently having a ton of issues with my website using WP and the WP e-commerce plugin. I've been looking into using BigCartel, it seems like a lot of people have said good things about it and at $10 a month its not too bad to start out.

Is there any way to integrate BigCartel with WordPress? I dropped $40 on a WP theme that integrates with WP e-commerce and it would be a shame to lose it. Also if I ditched WP I would have to redo everything on my website including blog posts etc.

Second, if I do ditch WP does BigCartel have a similar interface where I can blog and manage the website as easily as using WordPress?

Hopefully someone can clear this up for me.


----------



## axgillette

I am not sure on this one, but you may want to also checkout ecwid cart. It will work with your theme. They have a plugin for WP too, and all you add is code in a page to get it up and running and they provide you with all the code you need to add it anywhere around your site.


----------



## LucidApparel

axgillette said:


> I am not sure on this one, but you may want to also checkout ecwid cart. It will work with your theme. They have a plugin for WP too, and all you add is code in a page to get it up and running and they provide you with all the code you need to add it anywhere around your site.


Great I'll check this out as an option


----------



## UnknownArtifact

Hello,

Here are some notes about how I added an e-junkie shopping cart solution to a WordPress site:

Adding an E-Junkie Shopping Cart to WordPress
Adding an E-Junkie Affiliate Program

At the time, I looked into WP shopping cart plugins but I found them to be rough around the edges and difficult to manage. Updates to plugins could conflict with other plugins and it would take time to fully understand how the plugin worked, among other things - a potential nightmare. Shopping cart plugins for WP might be better now, I'm not sure.

Hope this gives you some ideas...

Regards,
CJ


----------



## Enrique

I think you're misunderstanding what BigCartel offers. There is no blogging feature, it it strictly a shopping cart system. If you want to continue having a blog on your site, you must host it yourself.

That said, I'd like to throw another WP plugin into the suggestion box... eShop. I've taken a gander at various WP shopping plugins and that one by far seems the best at balancing ease of customization with features. And it's free.


----------



## Loyal Clothing

so I just wanted to chime in that I have a wordpress website with big cartel as the shopping cart. I had to pay a designer to build it but I can run every aspect of the website. Hope that helps and big cartel is awesome. check our site out and you can see how it all works together perfectly


----------



## Micheal

I'd definately use Wordpress. With Wordpress, you have literally thousands of plugins and different functionalities you can add (for free), and you can easily add unlimited pages, use whatever theme you want, etc., etc., etc. Check out the WPeC plugin at GetShopped.org (it might be what you're already using, but they've upgraded it, and it's 100-times better now, and getting better and better) - I'm going to use that. It's awesome. I'd use WP for free, and lower your overhead.

In regards to a theme. Well, most themes will work with it. And if you know a little bit of HTML and CSS you can make your own grid product page (instead of buying their Gold Cart), if you know how. If you don't, it may be time to learn  (you'll save tons of money, and believe it or not, it's not really that difficult.) Or you could hire someone, it's an easy job.


----------



## LucidApparel

Micheal said:


> I'd definately use Wordpress. With Wordpress, you have literally thousands of plugins and different functionalities you can add (for free), and you can easily add unlimited pages, use whatever theme you want, etc., etc., etc. Check out the WPeC plugin at GetShopped.org (it might be what you're already using, but they've upgraded it, and it's 100-times better now, and getting better and better) - I'm going to use that. It's awesome. I'd use WP for free, and lower your overhead.
> 
> In regards to a theme. Well, most themes will work with it. And if you know a little bit of HTML and CSS you can make your own grid product page (instead of buying their Gold Cart), if you know how. If you don't, it may be time to learn  (you'll save tons of money, and believe it or not, it's not really that difficult.) Or you could hire someone, it's an easy job.


Yea I think I'll stick with WP, but I've been looking at Ecwid cart and it looks 100x better than what I was using before. The shopping functionality is much cleaner and I can even add it to Facebook. I looked around a bit and it seems like people like it except for the fact that it isn't great for SEO?


----------



## Micheal

Yeah, SEO is the only thing I dislike about it: it creates fairly long URLs for product pages (ie. yoursite.com/store/electronics/product-name-here versus yoursite.com/product-name-here) but honestly, it's not that big of a deal. SEO is more about relevant and unique text content on pages than what's in the URL, anyway.

I've never used Ecwid, though. What do you mean you can add it to Facebook?


----------



## LucidApparel

Showcase | Ecwid: E-Commerce Widgets

Check out the first showcase. I haven't gotten a chance to look at it yet to see how it works. Let me know if it is good-I haven't seen a shop in Facebook yet so I am skeptical


----------



## LucidApparel

LucidApparel said:


> Showcase | Ecwid: E-Commerce Widgets
> 
> Check out the first showcase. I haven't gotten a chance to look at it yet to see how it works. Let me know if it is good-I haven't seen a shop in Facebook yet so I am skeptical



I put it up on my Facebook page if you want to check it out to see what it looks like. Lucid Apparel | Facebook under the products tab


----------



## beecohen

Micheal said:


> I'd definately use Wordpress. With Wordpress, you have literally thousands of plugins and different functionalities you can add (for free), and you can easily add unlimited pages, use whatever theme you want, etc., etc., etc. Check out the WPeC plugin at GetShopped.org (it might be what you're already using, but they've upgraded it, and it's 100-times better now, and getting better and better) - I'm going to use that. It's awesome. I'd use WP for free, and lower your overhead.
> 
> In regards to a theme. Well, most themes will work with it. And if you know a little bit of HTML and CSS you can make your own grid product page (instead of buying their Gold Cart), if you know how. If you don't, it may be time to learn  (you'll save tons of money, and believe it or not, it's not really that difficult.) Or you could hire someone, it's an easy job.



Hey Michael, I wanted to ask if you had any experience with Bigcartel? I currently have my site here (Stown LTD — Home) and although it's functional as far as selling items, it lacks the feeling of a "website" it's a little too cut and dry, without any bells and whistles. I see some of the things you wrote about Wordpress being superior and did check out getshopped you were speaking about. I also discovered themeify during my research which are professional wordpress themes. 

I'm mainly looking to find out a) is wordpress free 2) does it have a ecommerce plugin that's easy to use c) are you able to easily manipulate, and change design elements and different social media plugins? These are really the most important things to me, we've tried again and again to play around with Bigcartel and make it aesthetically pleasing but we lack the CSS knowledge and therefore the site suffers. I look forward to hearing back with your guidance.

Thanks,

Brandon
Stown LTD.


----------



## UKtshirtsretro

LucidApparel said:


> I put it up on my Facebook page if you want to check it out to see what it looks like. Lucid Apparel | Facebook under the products tab


your website is great

do you screen print your t shirts?


----------



## ossumclothing

absolutely vote for wordpress, you just need to set here and there or just pick some webmaster for it :d


----------



## PatriS

As I can see the topic is a kind of old, but still I wanted to vote for WooCommerce. Some experts say (http://www.shopping-cart-migration....e-race-which-solution-is-a-frontrunner-survey) it takes the second place on eCommerce market (after Magento) and I tend to believe them. I use it for 4 years actually and love it for a user-friendly interface and the possibilities for content management and design. Plus, you can choose any plugin on WP marketplace to make it more functional.


----------



## printaura

Did you try Woocommerce? It is a well supported plugin that integrates well with WP.


----------



## jam680132

if you use good plug-in for your website then Wordpress is really good for you. i have a list of plug-in which use for your website.


----------

